# The King of off road vehicles.



## Robert59 (Dec 21, 2020)

2020 UNIDAN Global Explorer - U218 UGE Unimog Expedition Vehicle​The Global Explorer range of expedition vehicles is exclusive to the UGE Unimogs (the round cab Unimogs). The acronym 'UGE' is used by Mercedes-Benz to describe the implement carrier Unimogs and we wanted to give this acronym a second meaning, being Unidan Global Explorer. This vehicle truly is an international traveler as the ability to switch steering from right-hand drive to left-hand drive (VarioPilot) in a matter of seconds makes it the perfect vehicle for around-the-world exploration.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2020)

It looks expensive.


----------



## old medic (Dec 23, 2020)

Seen a UNIMOG camper a few years back at Hunting Island SP in SC..
Very interesting unit... Nice folks...


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 23, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> It looks expensive.


It only costs new around 180,000 dollars.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 23, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> It only costs new around 180,000 dollars.


Wow.  That's a lot for a little house on wheels.


----------

